# Is there a LR cc?



## garycp (Sep 20, 2013)

I have CS2 and can no longer use it because of upgrade to Windows 7 OS no longer allows the installer program to function.  I would like to upgrade to LR5 from 4 and add PS again.  I dont see any path for me in CC, i.e. there is no price for LR cc.  Does this mean that I would have to pay for 2 separate programs ($19.00LR + $19.00PS/mo) inorder to participate in cc or is there something I am missing in the latest offers.  
I would appreciate your comments and potential clarity.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 20, 2013)

No, it's cheaper to go for $19.99/month for PS CC and a perpetual license upgrade for LR5 (one off cost).  Or try Elements plus the LR5 upgrade, if you don't use PS too much.

It's possible that they'll open up some kind of PS/LR bundle (separate from the discounted one currently running for CS3 or later owners), perhaps around the same time as they release the iPad app, but I don't have any inside information on that - it's just a guess.


----------



## garycp (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you Victoria for the quick reply.  I intend to go forth with you first suggestion.


----------



## Jan Kabili (Sep 20, 2013)

The newly announced Photoshop Photography Program is the cheapest way to get both Lightroom and Photoshop and keep them constantly up to date. It's $9.99 a month to subscribe to this program. You have to own Photoshop CS3 or later (not the student version) to be eligible. Owning just Lightroom or even one of the Adobe Creative Suite packages does not make you eligible. The Adobe site says you have to purchase by 12-31-2013, but Adobe reps have said publicly that this is not intended to be a temporary deal. So if you're eligible, I would grab it. http://www.adobe.com/products/discount-software-coupons.html?promoid=KHQGF


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Jan. Unfortunately Gary only has CS2, so he doesn't qualify.


----------



## Jan Kabili (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, that's true Victoria. CS2 owners aren't eligible for this deal.


----------

